# September 17, 1966....



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 16, 2016)

... found myself standing in the front of a local Lutheran church watching a beautiful blonde walking down the aisle to take my hand in marriage.  Tomorrow, we will celebrate the achievement of spending 50 years of married life.  She is still as beautiful as she was 50 years ago.  Don't know how I would have made it this long without "my rock".  We've been blessed with great kids, their spouses, and super grandkids.  No one travels a 50 year journey without a few speed bumps along the way.  Our chuckholes have been far overshadowed by the good times.  

As the "boomer" generation continues to age, more and more will reach such a milestone... and longer.  But, as the younger generations wait longer to marry and so many of today's marriages don't last, the likelihood of long marriages will decrease.

Now we begin planning for the next 50 years.......


----------



## Falcon (Sep 16, 2016)

Doesn't sound like there's a lot to be grumpy about.  How come?


----------



## Gemma (Sep 16, 2016)

Congratulations on hitting the 50th year and Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Carla (Sep 16, 2016)

Congrats, Grumpy! Yes, it is quite a milestone, you've been blessed!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes, Happy Anniversary. What a lovely way to recount your wedding day! So sweet. :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 16, 2016)

Poignant. Congratulations.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 16, 2016)

Happy 50th!


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 17, 2016)

Happy anniversary, Mr and Mrs Grumpy!!  :love_heart:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 17, 2016)

Happy anniversary..


----------



## Lynk (Sep 17, 2016)

Happy Anniversary!!!


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 17, 2016)

Happy 50th, GO-Man!


----------



## Bonzo (Sep 17, 2016)

When your old wedding ring was new

and each dream that you dreamed came true

i remember with pride as we stood side by side

what a beautiful picture you made as my bride

even tho silver crowns your hair

i can still see the gold ringlets there

loves old flame is still the same

as the day I speak your name

when your old wedding ring was new

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY TO YOU AND YOUR WIFE
AND AN OLD SONG THATS STILL SUNG 
IN PUBS IN THE EAST END OF LONDON
ALL THE BEST


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks so much to all of you!!!  Been a good day.  Daughters arranged a nice, small get-together at a local restaurant.  Enjoyed a good lunch with daughter and families, wife's brother and SIL, and a couple of the wife's cousins.  Visited about old times.  Looked back through wedding photos, laughing about how so many have changed in 50 years... and talking about those who are no longer with us.  Just a fun day.
Back to the regular grind, tomorrow.  Golf early a.m. for me, then resting up so we both can return to work on Monday.  We lead a pretty boring life... and, at this age, boring is good!!!


----------



## Brookswood (Sep 20, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------

